# Memphis GOATS.....



## ChuckDaGreat (Mar 24, 2006)

Where are all the Tennessee GOAT owners? Post if you are from TN


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

ChuckDaGreat said:


> Where are all the Tennessee GOAT owners? Post if you are from TN


A one-horse town near Pickwick Dam, Lake and State Park, and the TN River..... 

Have the distinction of driving the only Goat in town!....Of course, that means I have to be especially careful not to attract unwanted attention.....:lol: 

Speaking of TN, there is an article in the June 2006 issue of R&T about the Tail of the Dragon, an 11 mile stretch of Highway 129 that crosses the state line into NC.....which, according to R&T "is the stuff of sports-car-dreams--318 curves......with no houses, businesses, side roads or driveways". Apparently, it attracts people from around the world to drive the stretch. It was also used in the "Thunder Road" and "Two-Lane Blacktop" movies.

Bet it would be a blast to drive!


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

Posting as requested. Several of us GTO owners attended the sonic cruise-in a few weeks ago.

How about some more details on your ride. 

I entered my GTO in the Memphis Super Chevy Show that was just here. It was the only non-chevy at the car show. They have a new category called GM performance for show only.

P.S. I must mention that my wife stole the GTO from me and I only get custody on the weekends.


----------



## ChuckDaGreat (Mar 24, 2006)

Well I just got mine about a week ago...Red M6....I live in Memphis and I was about to go to that super chevy show....but changed my mind at the last minute.... I noticed you said you have a wife....how old are you fellas....I'm 21....


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

Didn't ask them. They looked like they were half my age and looked like they had half my driving skills...:lol:


----------



## ChuckDaGreat (Mar 24, 2006)

Haha....Yeah, my driving skills aren't top notch yet.....I'm still getting used to to drivin her...But I do try to give her some gas everyonce in a while...I just dont have the confidence in my skills that if something were to go wrong I would be able to correct it before something bad happened....heh. I guess that comes with age?!?!:willy:


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

I will say that for a 400hp car, the GTO is much better than some other high hp vehicles. I'd much rather see a young man driving a GTO than a 400hp Mustang. However, one can't get too cocky in this car either.


----------



## ChuckDaGreat (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah, I love this car...I am glad that I got it...and your approval of me having it makes me even more honored....lol. Have you all met any others from Memphis or around this area...


----------



## Napalm (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm in Southaven. Mostly I check out LS1GTO.Com

We have had several Tennessee GTO meets in Nashville and we are planning a caravan to the National Convention in Louisville KY, on July 11th.

GTObird: What happened to the car?


----------



## JWC (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm in Olive Branch, MS and have a black 04 M6 that is a weekender only.

Would like to get together with other Memphis area owners once in a while.

Have met Steve from Nesbit who has a red 05.

JWC


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

memphis goat here....Cyclone gray M6...I live in Oakland but spend a lot of time in Cordova


----------

